# My return to the gym



## ndilley (Jan 25, 2006)

tonite me and one of my roommates went to the gym...(the first time i've been in about 6 months...)well as we are lifting i look over at the tread mills at the same instant a girl collapses on it with it in basically full spirt mode...It looked like an accident straight off of jack@$$...she hit it and was shot off (i first thought she tripped but soon realized that she actually fainted) I went over where someone was already attending to her...i went and got the staff to call 911...she looked completely limp/ post-ictal if you will...local ems was with her for over 20 mins. before they signed her out...just thought i'd share my bad karma on my return to the gym... 
i'm still shocked that see signed out ama....but what do i know haha


----------

